# H-E-O-P! It's B-I-J-O-U!



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, it's me, B-I-J-O-U!! My Momma had alot of extra time on her hands this weekend, so she chased me around with her camera....  

First, she asked me to pose. :hysteric: I'm not like my brother Lothario who loves to make bedroom eyes at the camera...
[attachment=61596:sm_look_up.jpg]

You see how bored I am with this? 
[attachment=61616:sm_leather_chair.jpg]

Here's my favorite pose, the Hello Kitty pose. It's a crowd pleaser. 
[attachment=61598:sm_hello_kitty.jpg]

My momma said that the wonderful Brit will know what this picture is for. What's dis for? :confused1: 
[attachment=61619:sm_remote_2.jpg]

Where's my Brudder? I'll be happy once you let me off this couch!!
[attachment=61600:sm_couch.jpg]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay, I get to run around with Brudder upstairs. I messed up his face pulling on his toptail, so he's only making a watchamacallit ca-meo.
[attachment=61601:sm_walk_along.jpg]

I love to trot along beside Casanova. He's my idol.
[attachment=61602:sm_trot.jpg]

Seriously, I run toward him every time he pees, just to see what's going on under there, but my Momma screams. I wonder why?
[attachment=61603:sm_kids_comparison.jpg] 

Where did I go? Can you find me?
[attachment=61604:sm_where_am_i.jpg]

Oh wait, here I am....Modeling again.... :faint: 
[attachment=61617:sm_pigment.jpg]

Fanks for looking, everyone!! Sorry my mom is obsessed with me.
ETA: Momma wants me to tell everyone that she does not have giant man hands. I just have a teeny tiny head. :innocent:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ohhhhh my god she is so gorgeous!!!! I don't know how you get anything done with those two around! Keep the pics coming..I'm sure she'll pick up on cass' modeling skills  two of my fave fluffs :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't blame your Momma for obsessing with you Bijou. Sammy and I are too!!! What a gorgeous gorgeous girl you are. :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Sophia -- you finally got her to pose!! I want to eat her up. :wub: :wub: That head tilt is sooooo cute and who needs bedroom eyes when you have those gorgeous big eyes of Bijou's. :heart: :heart: :heart: You are so blessed with the two of them.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

OMG, she's ADORABLE!!! She looks so tiny next to Cas!! Drool!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm obsessed with you also, Bijou! You are such a cutie (and so is your big brother)! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Yikes!!! That baby girl is just flippen adorable. I love her clothes and her beautiful little face. I :smheat: would be all over her too!!
Cas and Bijou are sooo sooo precious. She looks so tiny next to Cas. Love the pic of her looking sideways at Cas :wub: I know what it is like to have a baby that doesn't like her pics taken, but yours ar still GREAT!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What an absolute DOLL she is! She is just gorgeous, I know you are so thrilled to have her! 

OMG -- that top is darling...what brand is it?!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Precious pics. What's she have on? Is the pink ruffley a vest? So cute!
Hahaha to the remote pic. 

Cosy says "high five" back at ya, BIJOU!"


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww such sweet pictures of little Bijou :wub: :wub: :wub: Love all the pink as well! Who is she wearing?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a LOOKER!!! Pretty in Pink and just a little sweetheart!! I can see why you just adore her........Is the Cass Man upset that someone is stealing his thunder??? I hope she stays the size she is because she looks so little beside Cassanova.....it is so cute!!!! I just want to reach down in that picture and snuggle with her.........Love her bows too!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

How could you not be obsessed??! She's soooooooo CUTE!!!! I love her!! lol! That little outfit is just darling!!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

awww sophia, bijou is absolutely gorgeous. she is such a doll baby :wub: :wub: :wub: and i love that she follows cas everywhere. sooo cute!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a little doll she is! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

LOL! That picture of Cassanova with his topknot pulled down reminds me of the picture of Cadeau after baby Cadie pulled HIS topknot down over his eyes! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahhh, Bijou, you are precious. You are so lucky to be with that adorable Casanova and your Mommie. Thanks for sharing her pics, Sophia!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She's adorable :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow!! she is so pretty!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are great pictures. There hair is combed so nice. Once I comb a minute later Lilly has messed it up again.
I love these pictures.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the sweet comments!

The top is by One Lucky Dog Couture. The photos do not do this top justice. It is soooo fabulous!! :wub: I just can't help breaking into a huge smile and picking Bijou up to kiss her every time she zooms past me in this top.

[attachment=61630:bow.jpg]


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Bijou is absolutely stunning! Gorgeous lil girl you have there!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

are you sure you dont' want to change your SM name bec I think Bijou is the Princess.
(no you don't have giant man hands LOL, i love your ring btw and totally unrelated, your garden too, you will get some lovely pics there this summer)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

In the hello kitty picture Bijou reminds me of a Maneki Neko! They are good luck of course!! 

Only one word comes to mind when I see this pictures...STUNNING! You have not only one but two beauties!!!!!! Great pics Sophia...the perfect way to start my Monday morning!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 8 2010, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883121


> In the hello kitty picture Bijou reminds me of a Maneki Neko! They are good luck of course!!
> 
> Only one word comes to mind when I see this pictures...STUNNING! You have not only one but two beauties!!!!!! Great pics Sophia...the perfect way to start my Monday morning![/B]


Tammy, yes, thank you!!! That is what I meant...I didn't know what the name was of all the kitties you see in Japan....she does this ALL THE TIME for some unknown reason...

[attachment=61620:welcoming_kitty.jpg]
[attachment=61623:sm_hello_kitty.jpg]


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 8 2010, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883122


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Feb 8 2010, 09:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883121





> In the hello kitty picture Bijou reminds me of a Maneki Neko! They are good luck of course!!
> 
> Only one word comes to mind when I see this pictures...STUNNING! You have not only one but two beauties!!!!!! Great pics Sophia...the perfect way to start my Monday morning![/B]


Tammy, yes, thank you!!! That is what I meant...I didn't know what the name was of all the kitties you see in Japan....she does this ALL THE TIME for some unknown reason...

[attachment=61620:welcoming_kitty.jpg]
[attachment=61623:sm_hello_kitty.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I loveeeee this pose. Bijou is gorgeous. You certainly have a beautiful pair of babies.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks sooooo adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: and again.....I have no idea how your grooming is so perfect. Around her eyes there isn't a hair out of place. She looks adorable in her little dress. Are you keeping her body short? I took Lola out last week in a little coat and when we came back in she was full of matts


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Feb 8 2010, 09:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883126


> She looks sooooo adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: and again.....I have no idea how your grooming is so perfect. Around her eyes there isn't a hair out of place. She looks adorable in her little dress. Are you keeping her body short? I took Lola out last week in a little coat and when we came back in she was full of matts [/B]


Maureen, I said I wasn't going to cut near her eyes, but I did trim it back yesterday. Now I know what you mean because it's growing out and you can't see the eyes if you don't keep trimming it!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awwww my gosh!! these photos are just soooooooooooo gorgeous  what a cutie pie!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just a precious baby girl :wub: Little Bijou your just the cutest little one :wub2: TAKE CARE BIG BROTHER, YOU KNOW GIRLS RULE :rockon:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh Sophia she is absolutely gorgeous :wub: :wub: I am now as in love with Bijou as I am with Cass :wub: :wub: You are truely blessed with your two!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Bijou is gorgeous! :wub: :wub: I can't believe how small she is until she's next to Casanova. What a gorgeous pair. :wub: :wub: 

Hehehe..the Hello Kitty pose is way too cute. :biggrin:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

beautiful little one :wub:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley: 


This picture cracks me up. She looks like she's gonna beyotch-slap you if you don't give her any treats.
Too cute. Wish I could teach my Chloe to do that and pose like that....


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, she's so little next to her brother!!
what a sweet baby girl!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: She is just darling! :wub:


----------



## henrysdad (Apr 8, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwh COMPLETE beauty 

love that face of hers and I think that pink looks super adorable on her 

Kat


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh Sophia, I am soooo very happy you got carried away with your camera and shared Bijou with us . . OH MY, OH MY, OH MY, she is sooo beautiful and very playful and sooo full of character :wub: I hope your little princess will not get tired of modeling . . .thanks for sharing . . .please keep those pictures coming . . . :chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Feb 8 2010, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883311


> :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> This picture cracks me up. She looks like she's gonna beyotch-slap you if you don't give her any treats.
> Too cute. Wish I could teach my Chloe to do that and pose like that....[/B]


Hahaha!! If you think she is beoytch-slapping me, maybe you could ask Chloe to teach Bijou not to do that? :HistericalSmiley: 
Thanks, everyone, for the sweet comments!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Cute Chloe @ Feb 9 2010, 06:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=883311


> :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> This picture cracks me up. She looks like she's gonna beyotch-slap you if you don't give her any treats.
> Too cute. Wish I could teach my Chloe to do that and pose like that....[/B]


LOL!!! Too funny. That's my favorite photo of her! It's too much! :HistericalSmiley:
It reminds me of the "Super Lucky Happy Cat" wave!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love these pictures of Bijou but the Kitty pose is my favorite! That's so darn cute!! 
Both your babies are over the top beautiful!! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Bijou looks so cute and fantastic! Her doll face is wonderful and I love her pink dress with matching bow!

She has delveloped into a little lady, Sophia!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

